# Some of my favorite photos from Japan



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2012)

I tried to update as much photos as possible when we were in Japan, but I didn't have enough time there...

As I was looking at my photos from Japan, I thought of picking some to share with you. Since Jon takes a lot more photos with his camera, I don't have that many in mine (and quality of those photos aren't that great)... But enjoy!


----------



## Zwiefel (Oct 28, 2012)

mmmmm......now I'm hungry! Lots of pretty food photos.

What was that hole you were standing in?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2012)

It was at one of the forgers'... that's where the forger stood


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Oct 28, 2012)

Zwiefel said:


> What was that hole you were standing in?



Best photo of the bunch!

Thanks for sharing with us, Sara.


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 28, 2012)

I want your noodles! 
I like Jon's rabbit ears too!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2012)

Glad that you liked them  ! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## markenki (Oct 28, 2012)

Food looks great! Looks like it was a fun trip. Glad to have both you back!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2012)

It was very meaningful and exciting trip. We are so lucky to have such great craftsmen, friends and families there in Japan... Also it feels very special that there are so many of you who are warmly waiting for us in the US.


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Oct 29, 2012)

Sara, you dress pretty well for a grape-picker.

But the way, I just spent 5 nights in Kansai and - call me silly - I actually remembered all your hype about choco-melon bread and tried to locate it in a couple konbini including your fav Lawson's, but failed. However, I'm sure I would still prefer the wasabi-mayo sea-chicken onigiri as a snack. Sorry.


----------



## barramonday (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks for sharing !


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2012)

I will update some more when I have more photos from Jon  !


----------

